# what do you do if it's apparent you're going to lose?



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

i do a banzai charge, and have actually killed marneous calgar with 10 conscripts. 

my mantra is "you can only make so many 2+ saves"


----------



## Might of the Emperor (Feb 1, 2009)

Haha well I usually just try to ride it out. I think there is dignity in losing gracefully, and besides, I would want my opponent to let me completely destroy them if I were winning, so why not return the favor? It always makes for a great story. Like how I once played my brother's CSM with my Ultramarines and literally lost ONE model, and I lost every single bit of my army,


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I shout 'Marmaset!' and knock over my oponents HQ, claiming a moral victory in that a marmaset gave their comander the plaughe who died. 

Of course thats onyl when playing a certain friend of mine, against others I just do my best to turn things around, and give them a chalenging endgame.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

I try and hold out if I can.

If its obvious I'm boned then I try to be funny or try to take as many of the enemy with me. Death or Glory! "Just like John Wayne would have done"

(Plus rep if know where that quote is from :grin: )


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Col. Schafer said:


> I shout 'Marmaset!' and knock over my oponents HQ, claiming a moral victory in that a marmaset gave their comander the plaughe who died.


Wow, talk about childish, and having no respect for other people's models. 
I just play on until the end, I came to play a game afterall, and it would be unfair to your opponent if you just gave up and packed all your stuff up because you are going to lose. You can't win every single game, so just have fun playing.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Wait, are we talking "not winning" (ie, objective mission and ALL my troops are dead but there is still one turn left) or 'complete fail at win' (one nonscoring unit left and it is bailing for the edge on the last turn)?

In the first case, play for a draw. I can't win, but it doesn't mean you have to.
In the second. Call it. Concession is quite a valid tactic. In a tourney, they will still receive full battle points


edit.
There is one guy at my club, who if he can't win, stops playing. He doesn't believe in playing for draws, only for wins.
His tourney results go either win to him (max points) or loss (minimum). The rest of us know that a draw is at least a compromise and a lesser hit on points.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Have Fun. For example, My orks had a Battlewagon, 10 nobs, Shock Attack Gun, Warboss. 1500 point game. First turn, SAG=Snake eyes. 855 Points, Poof! Well, heck. I almost killed the SM commander with my grots. You gotta play for the moral victories after that.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Grik, that was poorly worded and included a typo. It was suposed to say "friend" in the singular (witch I will admit is a bad way to word the thaught), me and a guy have a running joke with that line that spans many diferent games, and we both do it. 

I'll edit it to make more sence.

And yeah, its pretty childish, but its still random enughf to us to be funey to us.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

i think its "remember the Alamo" isnt it?

also, its like you have all your troops dead and a bunch of tanks/elites/hvy support/ect


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

Its not over till the fatlady sings, I will normally try to take as many with me as possible. Occaisionally I go for outright suicide tactics, I generally play to have fun till the very last roll of the dice.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

I normally play until the bitter end. The only times I have ever resigned a game are when either I am down to the last model, or when everyone shows up so we can start an apocalypse game.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

well the times iv played and im about to lose i just go all out and send everything iv got left on a suicide mission, quite fun doing that sometimes,


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

I fight on to the bitter end. I want to finish what I started and with the random chance that I may have something really interesting happen. Makes for interesting after battle talk. Always finish what I started. k:


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

tried to do an interesting ending once by getting what was left of my csm army which was 5 csm's to a titan and trying to meltagun and melta bomb its last structure point, didnt work tho as someone on my side finished it of with a battle cannon and it went apocolyptic, worth a try, just an example of how i try and end things lol


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

I go down to the very end. Even if it is obvious I am going to lose the game, I usually still play like I have a chance of winning. 

Sometimes I will do dumb shit like assault with my Fire Warriors, but I never just quit the game.


----------



## Huffy (Nov 25, 2008)

Ijust play to have fun, charge the enemy and screw the results,


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

well when i play it goes basicaly win or loose with no model left on the fireld and rarely a draw.
so when it is down to a loose i send my most vanilla units at the enemy and hope they can die in the enemy turn so i can destroy them but if that fails their is always the fun chance of execution by failed moral. normaly if my command squad fails a ld test i say "in the name of the emperor DIEEEE coward." and kill my most cheesey leader in the squad.


----------



## necroman (Jun 13, 2008)

All u can do is just grind ur teeth and grit it out, if its a tourney, i mean sportmanship points are better than nothing.


----------



## xaiff101 (Jul 7, 2008)

As a Daemons player I can tell pretty early if I'm going to lose or not. Even if I'm going to lose I finish the game though.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

when there is a pretty good chance I'm gonna lose I just keep trying to turn it around.

When its a garunteed loss, I try to take as many enemies with me as possible, and start cracking a game-related joke after every roll of the dice. (my HB devs are known to shout "DAKKADAKKADAKKADAKKADAKKA" when I realize the game is gonna be a massive loss for me, lol)


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Play the game to the end, trying to get a draw, or in killpoint missions try to take as many of his men down with me. And after the game I'll shake his or her hand and congratulate them on the win.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Play Until its officially over. Things can happen/ can get lucky. But I never think I am going to loose


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

If it was apparent that I was going to lose, i'd pull my units back to any cover thats around them and try to take as many out as I can. If I fail to get my units to cover before the enemy gets to me, then i'll get into Close Combat and kill as many guys as I can before I die. That or i'll turn the game into a draw by holding out until the last turn.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

I look for moral victories after its apparent that I lost. I also try to get my HQs into a lot of battles to see what they can do and in a fight against my enemy's HQ. HQ vs HQ :mrgreen:


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Calamari said:


> "Just like John Wayne would have done"
> 
> (Plus rep if know where that quote is from :grin: )


 
Robin Williams in "The Survivors"










As for loosing and knowing it, I have surrendered before or around the end of turn 4 going into turn 5. Sometimes it just isn't fun for either person.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Generally this is where I'd try long shot strategies. Attacks that could work, but would take considerably more luck than normal. 

I also play to the draw if there is no hope of winning, late game objective capture is still something after all.


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

play for a draw, the amount of times everyone thinks they have a win when in the last turn i drop something on their objective and contest it, failing that do random stupid stuff such as charging terminators and use my faith to get 3+ invun saves to annoy them


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

"Men, we have failed, the day is lost. All units, fall back to the gate, fight to the last man. It was an honour to lead you, the Emperor protects."

Seriously, i run suicide attacks with every unit moving into close combat. No matter what you tell me a Looter is still an Ork, wich means it can still hold it own in melee. Managed a few draws with this, though i usually die horribly......


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

I pick one thing out and kill it. The last apoc game I was in it ended with me having one heraled left so I sent him to the other side of the table in an attempt to kill ONE basalisc that sat there all game and never did anything to me...


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

In a touney I would try to find a way to get a draw out of it. 
When playing with my friends or some one at the local its just a sucide charge what's left at the enemy. You can get some interest results that way like when 8 grots and a runt herder took out 6 terminators. I may have lost the game but my friend still get teased about that and now makes an effort to kill my grots when I take them. 

If that is not possible I will usually pick out one thing or one model and declair it a moral victory if I take it out.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

I think to myself "What would I normally NOT do in this situation" and then I do just that, ie. charging a squad of terminators with the remnants of my command squad (HSO and Commissar). Actually, that turned out to be a good move because I destroyed those fool terminators in CC, but still. Thinking outside the box works sometimes!


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

If I know there is no possible way I'm going to win, it's hail mary time, long bomb time. Time to pull out all the stops. I always fight right to the bitter end. Have never won any games that way but have forced many draws.

Nothing quite like the look one someones face when they see victory snatched from them at the last second, always makes for games that everyone remembers.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Usually I just go kamakazie on my opponent if its apparent.


----------



## Khorne's_Chosen (Mar 29, 2009)

Fight until all the army die xD
Uhm , if I'm sure that I have no possibilities of win I search satisfactions like kill His QG or Big enemies ...


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I make a valiant last stand! Gather whats left of my marines as close together as possible and pump out hot lead! Actually managed a draw with this once.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

I play for the story, so even if I'm about to get it handed to me I try to pull something off. My last game was a prime example. Turn 7, 4 assault termies left, and it was almost down to the last save for a draw.

All praise the glorious last charge!


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

charge the vampire lord with the 4 harpies. sometimes they even win. OK so I made that last bit up.
charge the Daemon prince with the 10 grotz. Sometimes they even win. Yup, made that last bit up too.


If it's a tournament and it's a forgone conclusion there is nothing wrong with a concession and assigining full vp's to your opponent. Tournaments regularly run over for time and grabbing a breatyher where possibly is a good call. Why waste time for the both of you if that's not going to change the inevitable.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

as unsporting as it is, if it gets to the fourth turn of the game and iv only got two units left i'll usually concede.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I play on in a fun way. Basically tactics go out the window and random acts are all that happen. Charging n assault squad with my devastator squads and winning combat is always fun.....


----------



## Duci (Sep 26, 2008)

i play untill the very end no matter waht happens

one match turn 5 i went 2nd and the next turn i would get totaly destroyed so i thought CHARGE went out of cover shot at his DE raiders killed one game ends i won cos of kill points, but if the game had carryed on i would have lost so no matter what happens carry on playin


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*

Scream "I'm an Emperor Titan!" at the top of your lungs, then jump up onto the table and stomp around among the winning player's models yelling "DESTROYER HIT!" as they crunch underfoot.





...wait, what do you mean 'bad loser'?


<butseriouslyfolks>
Actually I adopt the "Banzai!" approach and just try to charge in and cause maximum carnage for the sheer there-is-only-war hell of it, unless there's one particular model that has caused me grief in which case it becomes the target.
</butseriouslyfolks>
​


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

If I have enough models left I'll just charge them into any unit possible, kamikaze style. Or if I don't have enough run away like a scaredy squig and keep hiding behind buildings.


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

If for sure going to lose, I go for the big kill that is tactically stupid but if I blow it up, everyone stares in amazement.

Peace out:victory:


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

i would say "To the last man!" and continue playing with a big smile on my face but i wasnt going to give them an easy finish, hell i would try and wreck havoc with the last remaining units i have in play XD


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Not very original, but when it's apparant I'm going to lose, I pull out all the stops and try to get in the very least a moral victory, proclamations as: 'FOR THE EMPEROR! WE GO AS MARTYRS!' Tend to be much more impressive when you only have a few units left.
Longshot tactics and concentrated fire in odd ways tend to work well when you're in situations like these.
( Though I've only lost 2 games with my sisters to date  )


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Have fun....and CHARGE!!! Go out guns blazing!


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

I try for a draw, but if thats not possible, a manic charge at the enemys most expensive unit is usually fun. Basically cause as much damage as possible!


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

when its appaent i am going to lose-i conced. i mean, what can you do with your last 6 boys on turn 2 with? hey?


----------

